# Recess report/WELCOME BACK WADE!



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I was fortunate to be invited back for a refresher course at "Grouper Grad School"! When I showed up at the house, to my surprise there was our stalwart moderator Wade (Downtime)! After an extended hospital "visit", and months at home recuperating, he was ready (and VERY eager) to finally get back on the water!!!!! You should have seen his smiles!!!!!!! He didn't even fish, he was more than happy to just be out there again. But he did gaff just about every fish that came over the rail. We were calling him "Captain Hook". Welcome back Wade, so glad to see you well enough to enjoy again your love for the water! 

As for the report: with Gene and regular crew member Cliff, and guest Skip (LastCast) we hit the pass just after 1st light and headed south for the deep stuff....60 miles or so. It was a little chilly at first, but warmed up pretty quickly. By noon or so we were down to our tee shirts! It cooled off again by the end of the day, especially as we got back to the colder near shore water. Water conditions all day were superb....nearly slick! The fish were there, but not exactly on fire. We had to work to fill the box, and get another limit of grouper! We fished spots from about 600 to almost 800'. Man, those electric reels are a treat!

It was a really mixed bag! A bunch of snowies (of course), quite a few yellow edge, several blueline tile, 3 or 4 golden tile, 3 or 4BEAUTIFUL long tail sea bass, a scamp or 2, and a moray eel! We alsoboated a couplewhite snapper, that we chunked up for bait. One tiny shark (I forget the name) with *amazing* light blue eyes also came up. Thetastiest bait of the day seemed to be squid. Cliff was definately the Groupermaster of the day, as well as handling the lion share of crew duties! The "working hard for a fish award" goes to Gene, who jigged up a snowy from about 700' on fairly light spinning gear!!!!!!!!!!! That happened as part of a "triple" with both Skip and Cliff also hooked up at the same time as Gene!

I think both Gene and Cliff took a pic of the catch, and I'm sure they will add a pic to the post, and correct any errors I may have made on the report. It was a full, long day, but it sure seemed to fly by! Thanks again guys for the great hospitality, and the refresher course: I'm SLOWLY starting to catch on alittle bit.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Wade Welcome back to the wild blue yonder, and congrats to the Team Recess for being the grouper masters.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

great report, and that is a nice variety of fish....snowy, yellowedge, golden tile, and long tailed bass all in the same day is pretty dang awesome. I know I was wishing I wasn't working yesterday, and I'm sure Tim and Rob concur! Great to hear that Wade got some water flowing over those gills.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Wade glad you got to get back out on the water. Sounds like yall had a great time along with some great conditions. Catching the fish is just a bonus.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like another great day, I'm looking forward to the pictures as always. It's great to hear Wade is back on the water where he belongs!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Captain Jake Adams (1/20/2010)*Sounds like another great day, I'm looking forward to the pictures as always


Me too!!!:clap...great to hear Wade was able to get out!!!! that is the best therapy going:clap


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Great post and welcome back old salt!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tom Good post. I too also had a good time fishing with everyone. It was good also to have Skip, Wade, You and Cliff aboard. The weather was something out of a dream. Here's a picture of the catch. Till next time. Gene


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

glad yall had a good trip.. we were out for 2 days and worked our asses off and managed 2 grouper.. the weather was absolutely beautiful but we just couldnt seem to find the fish


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great post tom, it was a pleasure fishing with you,skip and wade(biggest smiles of the day).i sure wish that i would not have forgotten the camera in my truck. it was an absolutely beautiful day for pics. wade was at the point when ever we were moving, soaking up the salt air and watching for debris in the water. i really enjoyed talking with wade. a lot of great stories to hear from him from turtles to blue marlin. the fish were a little tight lipped but it was a great day. the only pic wasof the fish, which gene already posted. sorrt, i'll try not to forget the camera again.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Team Recess,

Great catch as per usual. I found the bite to bea little off on my MLK day trip the day before, so you guys are "The Experts" to fill a box on what was likely a tough bite.:clap

---------------------------------------

Wade,

we have never met but it is great to see you back out on the water! :letsdrink

Mark W


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

man you guys always wackem when you go out im jelouse haha


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding guys. I'll bet it felt good to get out there again.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great day on the water and a great day to be alive. Had a blast fellers. Gene, thanks so much for the invite. It was wonderful to get out there again and soak it in. Just got back from the doc and dropping off at the plant. I return to work tomorrow morning!! Red letter week for sure!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Wade, I think you need to change your name to back at it instead of downtime. I think you have had enough downtime already. Just kidding glad you got out and got some Vitamin Sea. Its good for whatever ailes you.


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

Great report and productive trip as usual. I am always impressed when you guys bring up those big grouper from 600ft+ on spinning tackle. Wish I could have been out on a beautiful day on the Gulf.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Good to see you all out there. It was beautiful day to be on the water.

Nice fishbox!!!










I have a few more pics so PM me your e-mail.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

What a day! Great weather, great crew, flat seas and fish to boot. Gene, thanks for the invite. I've always wanted to see how the deep dropping thing goes.Glad Cliff was there to help, I'm sure Gene would've had a very long day! Glad to see Wade out there and good to see ya smilin from ear to ear. Also met Tom (Flounder Pounder) for the first time and sure we'll fish again. A big Thanks to a good crew!As for the fish, they we're all first's for me, can't wait to taste some tonight. I think I'll try a little of everything.Glad to see the Run Dover crew out there, the boys we're having a great time! Way to go Dad! Thanks again Gene, beautiful boat and ride!

Skip


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice guys :clap


----------

